# 1955 Schwinn Blue Phantom before and after!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 23, 2017)

So I picked this bike up about a month ago from a barn in NJ. It was really rough when I got it. I did the oxalic acid bath to the frame, fork, chainguard and rear rack. The fenders, crank and handle bars and rims, I used Zep A lum. Plus the seat was gone so a good friend of mine that is on the Cabe restore the seat thank you very much jim bowman! Plus Frank for also helping me out on the hood and tank. But this goes to show you what looks like poop, could come back to life with a little cleaning. My girl couldn't believe it was the same bike, now she loves riding her phantom and is going to keep it!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 23, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> So I picked this bike up about a mount should from a barn in NJ. It was really rough when I got it. I did the oxalic acid bath to the frame, fork, chainguard and rear rack. The fenders, crank and handle bars and rims, I used Zep A lum. Plus the seat was gone so a good friend of mine that is on the Cabe restore the seat thank you very much jim bowman! Plus Frank for also helping me out on the hood and tank. But this goes to show you what looks like &#!^, could come back to life with a little cleaning. My girl couldn't believe it was the same bike, now she loves riding her phantom and is going to keep it!
> View attachment 696704 View attachment 696705 View attachment 696706 View attachment 696707 View attachment 696708 View attachment 696709 View attachment 696710 View attachment 696711








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimRoy (Oct 23, 2017)

Great work George. Thanks for letting me restore the seat for you.  It was a fun project.  Jim


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice bike George. I think some folks refer to these as "Christmas Bikes" which is really in reference to the blue boy's models which were supposedly produced for Christmas of '55. The girls models were advertised from the beginning of '55 as being available in black, red, green, and blue. I've seen these girls models with serials in March so I doubt they were sold as Christmas bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice bike George. I think some folks refer to these as "Christmas Bikes" which is really in reference to the blue boy's models which were supposedly produced for Christmas of '55. The girls models were advertised from the beginning of '55 as being available in black, red, green, and blue. I've seen these girls models with serials in March so I doubt they were sold as Christmas bikes. V/r Shawn



Shawn I just changed the title for you, I read some older post on these bicycle and that they were some what rare! But anyways  they only made the women's phantom one year, is that correct?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 23, 2017)

George, I think you trickin us, that can’t the same bike! Gotta be one of the best transformations ever!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 23, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> George, I think you trickin us, that can’t the same bike! Gotta be one of the best transformations ever!



No its the same bike my friend!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Shawn I just changed the title for you, I read some older post on these bicycle and that they were some what rare! But anyways  they only made the women's phantom one year, is that correct?



Correct, the girls bike was one year (1955) only. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Oct 23, 2017)

That is not the same bike....wow nice one George totally amazing!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 23, 2017)

kreika said:


> That is not the same bike....wow nice one George totally amazing!!!



It’s the same bike, look at the ding in the chain guard in the before pic. I did apply a new water decal on the phantom chain guard because mine was gone!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 23, 2017)

That has got to be the best looking ladies' tank I've EVER seen! If that bike were a real lady and I was married I'm certain I'd be headed for a divorce when I saw her!


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 23, 2017)

Great effort George!!! I really Like it!!


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 23, 2017)

Holy f&@$#*g moly!! Now that is one one of the best transformations I've seen. Not sure where it's at, but you deserve the right to bring back that "before and after" thread!! Nice job! Joe


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice, albeit you need to put it back in salt water er somtin b/c you obviously didn't know that it's practically illegal to own any blue phantoms. or take the easy road before the phantom cops arrive. delete all the cleaned photos just stick up the rusty one. And, if anybody asks then, just tell em: "It's red".  [grin]


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 23, 2017)

Turned out real nice George, it’s definitely a keeper.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 23, 2017)

Unreal Bounce Back!  Nice save GG!


----------



## Dan golden (Oct 24, 2017)

Very nice job.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 24, 2017)

:eek: That cleaned up really well. Nice


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 24, 2017)

*This is for all those who just walk by these great bikes with potential .. Great job George ... I am glad I could help a friend bring a rare bicycle back for his lady to ride .. what a difference .. Ride the wheels off it .. Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2017)

Holy crap George, what an incredible transformation!!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow George, your vision and effort are unbelievable with regard to transforming this bike!  Very inspirational and I understand why it's a "keeper". I am still admiring the resto on the bicycle I bought from you as well!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Oct 24, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Holy crap George, what an incredible transformation!!



I was going to start my comment with the same three words that you began with.... definitely on the money!


----------



## Tanked55 (Oct 24, 2017)

Looks amazing.    Could you tell me the ratio of acid to water you used and how long you dipped for?    Gonna give it a try.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 24, 2017)

Fantastic job, cool bike. I never woulda guessed it would clean up that well.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 25, 2017)

WOW! This is gong to become one of my Go-To threads when I need to show a non believer what can be done to a bike that looks like scrap metal to the undiscriminating eye!! Wonderful rescue, we should all have the luck to make a find like this and save it from the scrap pile.
Gary


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 27, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 27, 2017)

What a great transformation. 
Not sure if this affects the comfort or safety but the seat chassis is upside down.


----------



## Brian (Oct 30, 2017)

I've never seen such a great transformation!
Two thumbs up!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 30, 2017)

STRADALITE said:


> What a great transformation.
> Not sure if this affects the comfort or safety but the seat chassis is upside down.



Just took care of it thanks !!


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 30, 2017)

That is incredible! Nice job.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 4, 2017)

WOW COOL MAN[emoji41]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 1, 2017)

Tanked55 said:


> Looks amazing.    Could you tell me the ratio of acid to water you used and how long you dipped for?    Gonna give it a try.





Tanked55 said:


> Looks amazing.    Could you tell me the ratio of acid to water you used and how long you dipped for?    Gonna give it a try.



The ratio i went with was with half of the small tub, i judged it by eye and as you can tell the bicycle looks and was all rusted badly, it honestly doesn’t hurt the amount you put in there i think!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2017)

I've never measured either. Don't let the word "acid" scare you--this stuff is really mild. V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 1, 2017)

GREAT WORK!
TURNED OUT NICE!.


----------



## Tikibar (Dec 3, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> ...I used Zep A lum.




Truly inspirational...no bike should be left behind!

Is this what you used? is it an aluminum cleaner? 
Zep-A-Lume


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 4, 2017)

Tikibar said:


> Truly inspirational...no bike should be left behind!
> 
> Is this what you used? is it an aluminum cleaner?
> Zep-A-Lume
> View attachment 718602



Yes only on the chrome parts, rims ,fenders, crank, handle bars. I did not use on the painted frame or rack or chainguard  I used oxalic acid!


----------

